# Multi-Room Recording - Conflict Resolution



## Leroy777 (Nov 22, 2004)

When setting a recording that has a conflict, how about a dialogue that says:

_"There is a conflict with this recording on 'Family Room Tivo'. Would you like to record on another Tivo?"

Record on:
'Bedroom Tivo'
'Bonus Room Tivo'​_
Would anyone else find this useful?


----------



## life4799 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would like to have it do that automatically.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

What I'd like to see is the ability to cluster Tivos. When a home network has multiple Tivos the user can select an option to have all Tivos appear as one.

A single Now Playing List
A single To Do list
A single Suggestion list
A single Season Pass Manager List
Full Now Playing list management across the network

I don't care where the shows physically are with MRV. Why maintain artificial silos? Discrete is so antiquated. Integration is the way of the future.

[NG]Owner


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I would love these suggestions. I hate having to remember to go in the other room to schedule a recording.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

This has been asked for for many years now. There has never even been a single hint that TiVo has even considered something like this.

I know I would love it!! I have two dual tuner TiVo's. I wish that they would act like one 4 tuner TiVo.

I believe in the past I have heard this talked about as "Collaborative scheduling"


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 4, 2001)

If this was possible I would buy more Tivos.


----------

